# Lodima Contact Printing Paper!



## JC1220 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi All,

The new Lodima paper is now starting its production run and orders are being taken!! It will be so nice to have a proper contact printing paper again!!

Info here:

Azo Replacement Paper - Lodima Fine Art

.


----------



## terri (Mar 18, 2009)

HUGE news for LF shooters, or anyone else who wants a high quality contact print paper. 

That is awesome! :thumbup: 

These product resurrection threads make me happy.


----------

